# 20" tire options



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

Looking for wider tires for my kids 20" Propain. The Blackjacks are light, but wider would be nice in the soft and loose over hardpack decomposed granite we have on the local trails. What are people happy with?


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

I just put a new set of wheels on my daughter's 20 running Maxxis Maxxdaddy 2.25's they are about the widest chunkiest set of 20's I have seen... Haven't tried them on the trail yet, but I"ll let you know how they go when I next manage to get out on the trail with the kids...


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks like Maxxis doesn't make that tire anymore in that size. They stop at 2.0" Where did you get them?


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Schwalbe Jumpin Jack's come in a 2.25, but if you can find those Maxxis in a 2.25 they will probably be a better tire. Definitely a bit lighter with similar tread at the very least.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

I got mine 2nd hand unridden... Didn't realise Maxxis aren't making them anymore... 
These guys still have them listed... No idea if they have stock though...
Maxxis MaxxDaddy 20 x 2.25 » Carine Cycles
The knobs on the schwalbe look a little close together for loose stuff to me... Could just be the pics though, because the maxdaddy tread look way chunkier in person than it does in pics...


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

My son has Maxxis Snypers 20 x 2.0 tires on his bike that seem to work pretty well. We did a day on the easy trails at Mammoth and they worked fine there.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

Some 2.125 options
https://www.biketiresdirect.com/pro..._medium=base&gclid=CNrBpf7ci8kCFQ6OaQod8ioG7A

http://www.amazon.com/CST-Tracer-2-125-Black-Skinwall/dp/B004WSLXDE

Amazon.com : Kenda Tomac Small Block 8 DTC Tire 20" x 2.125" Wire Black Side Wall : Bike Tires : Sports & Outdoors

They make trials unicycle tires in 20x2.5. Heavy and kinda spendy, but huge
Nimbus Cyko-Lite 20" x 2.5" Trials Tire | unicycle.com

Maxxis Creepy Crawler 20 x 2.5 Trials Tire | unicycle.com


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

I thought the 20.x 2.5 creepy crawler looked awesome for a kids Fat Bike project, but it does not fit a standard 20" bike rim rather a 19" unicycle rim so a custom wheel set would need to be laced up... Also at just 1020g they would make for a very heavy kids bike


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

TheJesusfreak said:


> Also at just 1020g they would make for a very heavy kids bike


The Nimbus is a svelte 840 g though :lol:

Bummer about the rim size thing, but I was kinda being facetious anyway. I doubt they would even fit in the frames. Spawn was posting teaser pics of their own line of tires to their FB page earlier this year, I wonder what the latest on that is.


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

Winter might have just given me the time I need to find better rubber.


----------



## crankpuller (Feb 27, 2004)

phatfreeheeler said:


> Looking for wider tires for my kids 20" Propain. The Blackjacks are light, but wider would be nice in the soft and loose over hardpack decomposed granite we have on the local trails. What are people happy with?


Very happy with the michelin mambo. High volume and meaty.
Chainreaction had them for about 18 bux.


----------



## gtrguy2 (May 17, 2015)

You can also find the Maxxis Snyper in a 20x2.25 EXO folding version. My son has some on his hardtail. Not huge knobs but good volume.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm liking the MaxDaddy 2.0s that came on my son's Flow. The true width is more like 2.1 or 2.2 and the tread is deep and chunky. High volume too, I only need to run them around 15 psi. They're huge compared to 1.9 Blackjacks.


----------



## Delgado (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm trying out the Schwalbe Little Joe 20x2.0" as a more aggressive upgrade to the Kenda Small Block Eight 20x1.95" for mud. I'm hoping they'll be here soon! They're fairly light at 430g, but not as light as the Kendas at 380g.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Got my daughter some maxx daddys and they are good toys. We use around 10lbs in them, the track well and are nicely compliant and seem to have better traction than my son's small block 8's on Seattle currently dusty trails.

sent


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

Ended up with Kenda Small Block Eights in 2.10" width and that have been a big improvement for him. Wish they there even fatter, but good for most our riding.


----------



## Erock503 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hmm, bummer about the mow joes, I've really liked that tire on my sons 20". Is the Snyper in 2.25 EXO also gone?


----------



## the.vault (Oct 11, 2006)

The specialized 20x3.0 tires are listed on their website. Has anyone tried the vee rubber crown gem. They have a 20x2.25 listed as on option. http://veetireco.com/product/crown-gem-3/


----------



## Dirtgypsy (Mar 2, 2008)

the.vault said:


> The specialized 20x3.0 tires are listed on their website. Has anyone tried the vee rubber crown gem. They have a 20x2.25 listed as on option. http://veetireco.com/product/crown-gem-3/


Been looking for these for a while now. No one seems to have them in stock. So far my emails to the company have not been responded to.

Clint


----------



## stevelim (Jul 23, 2008)

Specialized does a 20 x 2.8 Big Roller which comes on the RipRock. I have the 24" version and it measures right on the dot at 71mm on 30mm rims. I'd really like to try the 20" version on my kid's new Spawn Savage 1.0 - it would definitely fit on the front but will be a squeeze on the rear. Probably too much tire for her at the moment though

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/components/tires/big-roller/117678


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

I picked up a Schwalbe Little Joe 20x2.0 from Bike24 and am pretty disappointed with the volume. It is nice from a weight standpoint and although I didnt initially set up as tubeless, it looks like it should work on these rims. Bummer, I have tons of room up front for a "real" 2 or 2.3 tire and decent room in the back too. Particularly from a height standpoint, these disappoint like all the other 20" tires I have found. Too bad those Maxxis Maxdaddys arent available anymore.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

backinmysaddle said:


> I picked up a Schwalbe Little Joe 20x2.0 from Bike24 and am pretty disappointed with the volume. It is nice from a weight standpoint and although I didnt initially set up as tubeless, it looks like it should work on these rims. Bummer, I have tons of room up front for a "real" 2 or 2.3 tire and decent room in the back too. Particularly from a height standpoint, these disappoint like all the other 20" tires I have found. Too bad those Maxxis Maxdaddys arent available anymore.


MaxxDaddys are still available but only in a 2.00 width: Maxxis Maxxdaddy 20" BMX Tire > Components > Tires > Dirt Tires | Jenson USA


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

Admittedly hard to tell from the photos alone, but the Little Joe seems to be slightly bigger and more aggressive than the Maxxdaddy 2.0
I may have to order a MaxxDaddy to give it a look see.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

backinmysaddle said:


> Admittedly hard to tell from the photos alone, but the Little Joe seems to be slightly bigger and more aggressive than the Maxxdaddy 2.0
> I may have to order a MaxxDaddy to give it a look see.


I've seen both in the wild and disagree. I haven't taken calipers to them or anything, but I'd say volume-wise it's a wash with maybe a slight edge to the Maxxis. Tread-wise the Maxxis is definitely much deeper and more aggressive.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Found a Kenda Slant six in 20x2.6 on a junior scott scale at the LBS this weekend.

Not listed for sale anywhere aftermarket, getting ready to send Kenda a note inquiring availability.

Edit:


> While this is something that is currently being worked on for the aftermarket it is currently only available as an OE spec with Scott bikes.
> 
> At this time that tire is not available for aftermarket purchase.


----------



## stevelim (Jul 23, 2008)

I also wasn't particularly impressed with the Little Joe - the casing only measured out to about 44mm on my daughter's Spawn Savage stock rims. Pity there aren't that many other wide (2.0+) and reasonably light options out there. I did come across this trials tire (360 grams, 51mm wide) that looks promising though: Monty Eagle Claw Pro Race 20" Tire - at WebCyclery|WebSkis|Bend, Oregon


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, and schwalbe actually brag that they also make a 1.4!! 

With the development of 20 and 24" bikes these days, tire companies and suspension companies need to pull their heads out of first hand view colonoscopy mode. It is really ridiculous. 

Some decent fork options, and some decent tires that measure in the solid 2.2, 2.3 range are long overdue. I think these plus size tires for the kids are over the top. Not to mention, unless you're buying one of these plus size tanks for them, the plus size tires aren't going to fit...if you can even get your hands on them. 

We're given either 2.0/2.1 or 2.6/2.8. Nothing in between, nothing respectable anyway.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

The fork situation is better than the tire situation. That Brood Bike Co. 20" fork Spawn is selling now looks pretty legit for the price. It will also be interesting to see if Flow starts selling their forks a la carte and at what price. I'm very happy with the one on my son's bike. For 24", I like the angle Spawn has taken where they're just designing the frames to take 26" forks (though who knows how long that will be an option).

While I would definitely try out the 2.25 MaxDaddy if they still made it, like I said earlier the 2.0 is a solid tire. Very reasonable price too.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

I personally don't like the 26 fork thing...at least not the way that everyone is doing it. Like with Spawn, they have a 460 a2c 26er fork in it (at 80mm). But the head angle is set at 70...pre sag, so that means that that bike is going to be rolling around with a 71.25 head angle. It's also running risers and it's just too high up in the front end. Which is cool for the bike park scene and the PNW hype, but it is just not necessary for a kid that is riding XC and doesn't need to be sitting bolt upright the entire time (growing period) they'll be fitting that frame. 

There need to be decent middle of the road a2c forks for the 24 range. I.E. between 430 and 450 a2c.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

I was specifically thinking of the 24" Rokkusuta (66* HTA), should have mentioned that. Agreed that the HTA on the Shojo is too steep, the Savage too.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh I hear ya RMC, and I definitely respect that those bikes have their place.


----------

